# A comprehensive list of books that've been turned into movies



## Ninja Nem

I love reading and finding the original books that movies were based on. The list is enormous and I'm always discovering new ones. For those who like to do the same, here is a list of the original book titles and authors. This will be added to over time. The ones in bold are ones I have read.

*Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella*
*Blood and Chocolate - Annette Curtis Klause*
*Memoirs of a Geisha - Arthur Golden*
*Twilight - Stephenie Meyer*
Boy in the Striped Pajamas, The - John Boyne 
*Coraline - Neil Gaiman *
*Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The - F. Scott Fitzgerald *
*The Devil Wears Prada - Lauren Weisberger*
*Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones*
Doubt (play) - John Patrick Shanley 
Elegy (Book: The Dying Animal) - Philip Roth 
Hotel for Dogs - Lois Duncan 
*Inkheart - Cornelia Funke *
Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist - Rachel Cohn 
Nights in Rodanthe - Nicholas Sparks 
Revolutionary Road - Richard Yates 
Slumdog Millionaire (Book: Q & A) - Vikas Swarup 
*Tales of Despereaux - Kate Dicamillo *
The Reader - Bernard Schlink 
Casino Royale - Ian Fleming 
D-Tox (Book Title: Jitter Joint) - Howard Swindle 
Diamonds are forever - Ian Fleming 
Die Hard (Original Book Title: Nothing Lasts Forever) - Roderick Thorp 
Dr. No - Ian Fleming 
Flight of the Intruder - Stephen Coonts 
From Russia with Love - Ian Fleming 
Gangs of New York - Herbert Asbury 
Get Carter - Ted Lewis 
Goldfinger - Ian Fleming 
Hostage - Robert Crais 
Live and let die - Ian Fleming 
Man on Fire - A.J. Quinnell 
Mercury Rising (Book Title: Simple Simon ) - Ryne Douglas Pearson 
Moonraker - Ian Fleming 
On Her Majesty's Secret Service - Ian Fleming 
Patriot Games - Tom Clancy 
Rabbit-proof fence - Doris Pilkington 
The Bourne Ultimatum - Robert Ludlum 
The Great Train Robbery - Michael Crichton 
The Hunt for Red October - Tom Clancy 
The Man with the Golden Gun - Ian Fleming 
The Prince of Central Park - Evan H. Rhodes 
The Spy Who Loved Me - Ian Fleming 
The Sum Of All Fears - Tom Clancy 
Thunderball - Ian Fleming 
Under Siege - Stephen Coonts 
You only live twice - Ian Fleming 
A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens 
A Passage to India - E.M. Forster 
A Room With a View - E.M. Forster 
Around the World in Eighty Days - Jules Verne 
Ben Hur - Lew Wallace 
*Beowulf* 
Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh 
Clueless (book title: Emma) - Jane Austen 
Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas 
Doctor Zhivago - Boris Pasternak 
East of Eden - John Steinbeck 
Emma - Jane Austen 
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway 
Good Woman (Play Title: Lady Windermere's Fan) - Oscar Wilde 
Great Expectations - Charles Dickens 
House of Mirth - Edith Wharton 
Howard's End - E.M. Forster 
Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte 
Kidnapped - Robert Louis Stevenson 
Les Miserables - Victor Hugo 
Lord of the Flies - William Golding 
Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert 
Man in the Iron Mask - Alexandre Dumas 
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck 
Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens 
Persuasion - Jane Austen 
Portrait of a Lady - Henry James 
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen 
Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen 
Stone Angel, The - Margaret Laurence 
The Claim (Book Title: The Mayor of Casterbridge) - Thomas Hardy 
The African Queen - C.S. Forestser 
The Europeans - Henry James 
The Golden Bowl - Henry James 
The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck 
The Importance of Being Earnest - Oscar Wilde 
The Musketeer (Book Title : The Three Musketeers) - Alexandre Dumas 
The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne 
The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Dumas 
*To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee* 
To Sir With Love - Edward Braithwaite 
Vanity Fair - William Makepeace Thackeray 
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy 
Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte 
A Merry War (Book Title: Keep the Aspidistra Flying) - George Orwell 
*About a Boy - Nick Hornby* 
Adaptation (book title: The Orchid Thief) - Susan Orlean 
Be Cool - Elmore Leonard 
Big Bounce - Elmore Leonard 
*Big Trouble - Dave Barry 
Bridget Jones's Diary - Helen Fielding* 
Cheaper by the Dozen - Frank B. Gilbreth Jr. 
Chocolat - Joanne Harris 
Christmas with the Kranks (Book Title: Skipping Christmas) - John Grisham 
Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen - Dyan Sheldon 
Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood - Rebecca Wells 
*Ella Enchanted - Gail Carson Levine *
Everything you always wanted to know about sex but were afraid to ask - David Reuben (Very loosely based on this book) 
Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Cameron Crowe 
Forrest Gump - Winston Groom 
Freaky Friday - Mary Rodgers 
*Fried Green Tomatoes - Fannie Flagg* 
Heartburn - Nora Ephron 
High fidelity - Nick Hornby 
Matchstick Men - Eric Garcia 
Myra Breckinridge - Gore Vidal 
Postcards From the Edge - Carrie Fisher 
Princess Diaries - Meg Cabot 
Shopgirl - Steve Martin 
Striptease - Carl Hiassen 
Thank you for smoking - Christopher Buckley 
The Commitments - Roddy Doyle 
The First Wives Club - Olivia Goldsmith 
*The Nanny Diaries - Emma McLaughlin and Nicola Kraus *
The Snapper - Roddy Doyle 
The Van - Roddy Doyle 
The Witches of Eastwick - John Updike 
Thumbsucker - Walter Kirn 
What's The Worst That Could Happen? - Donald Westlake 
A Time to Kill - John Grisham 
Just Cause - John Katzenbach 
The Chamber - John Grisham 
The Client - John Grisham 
*The Firm - John Grisham* 
The Pelican Brief - John Grisham 
*The Rainmaker - John Grisham* 
The Runaway Jury - John Grisham 
A Love Song for Bobby Long (Book title: Off Magazine Street) - Ronald Everett Capps 
A Map of the World - Jane Hamilton 
A River Runs Through It, and Other Stories - Norman MacLean 
A Thousand Acres - Jane Smiley 
About Schmidt - Louis Begley 
An Unfinished Life - Mark Spragg 
Antwone Fisher (Book title: Finding fish) - Antwone Quenton Fisher 
Ask the Dust - John Fante 
Asylum - Patrick McGrath 
Atonement - Ian McEwan 
Away From Her (Short Story: Bear Came Over The Mountain) - Alice Munro 
Being there - Jerzy Kosinski 
Beloved - Toni Morrison 
Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote 
Cavedweller - Dorothy Allison 
Children of Men - P.D. James 
*Choke - Chuck Palahniuk *
Crash - J.G. Ballard 
Disappearing Acts - Terry McMillan 
Door in the Floor (Book title: A Widow for One Year) - John Irving 
Emperor's Club (Book Title: The Palace Thief) - Ethan Canin 
Enduring Love - Ian McEwan 
Eyes Wide Shut (Book Title: Rhapsody - a dream novel) - Arthur Schnitzler 
Falling Angels 
Fear and Trembling - Amelie Nothomb 
Field of Dreams (Book Title: Shoeless Joe) - W.P. Kinsella 
*Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk* 
Focus - Arthur Miller 
Four Feathers - A.E.W. Mason 
Friday Night Lights - H.G. Bissinger 
*Girl With a Pearl Earring - Tracy Chevalier* 
Hearts in Atlantis - Stephen King 
House of Sand and Fog - Andre Dubus III 
How to Make an American Quilt - Whitney Otto 
I am David - Anne Holm 
In the Bedroom (Book Title: Dancing After Hours or Selected Stories) - Andre Dubus 
Intimacy - Hanif Kureishi 
Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hosseini 
Last King of Scotland - Giles Foden 
Last Orders - Graham Swift 
Lost and Delirious (Book Title: The Wives of Bath) - Susan Swan 
Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez 
Mysterious Skin - Scott Heim 
Mystic Masseur - V. S. Naipaul 
No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy 
O Pioneers! - Willa Cather 
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey 
One True Thing - Anna Quindlen 
Ordinary People - Judith Guest 
Original Sin (Book Title: Waltz into darkness) - Cornell Woolrich 
Painted Veil - W. Somerset Maugham 
Pay It Forward - Catherine Ryan Hyde 
Personal Velocity - Rebecca Miller 
Quiet American - Graham Greene 
Red Dust - Gillian Slovo 
Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby 
Secretary (short story in Bad Behavior) - Mary Gaitskill 
Shawshank Redemption (Book Title: Different Seasons - short story "Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption") - Stephen King 
Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx 
Simon Birch (Book Title: A Prayer for Owen Meany) - John Irving 
*Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants - Ann Brashares *
Sleepers - Lorenzo Carcaterra 
Some Things That Stay - Sarah Willis 
Sundays' Children - Ingmar Bergman 
Sweet hereafter - Russell Banks 
The 25th hour - David Benioff 
The Bear - James O. Curwood 
The Bonfire of the Vanities - Tom Wolfe 
The Bridge of San Luis Rey - Thornton Wilder 
The Caveman's Valentine - George Dawes Green 
The Cider House Rules - John Irving 
The City of Joy - Dominique Lapierre 
The Feast of Love - Charles Baxter 
The Horse Whisperer - Nicholas Evans 
The Hotel New Hampshire - John Irving 
The Invisible Circus - Jennifer Egan 
The Jane Austen Book Club - Karen Joy Fowler 
*The Joy Luck Club - Amy Tan *
The Legend of Bagger Vance - Steven Pressfield 
The Piano - Jane Campion 
The Spanish Gardener - A.J. Cronin 
The Tailor of Panama - John le Carré 
The Three Faces of Eve - Thigpen & Cleckley 
The Weekend - Peter Cameron 
The World According to Garp - John Irving 
Then She Found Me - Elinor Lipman 
Tim - Colleen McCullough 
Trainspotting - Irvine Welsh 
Under the Tuscan Sun - Frances Mayes 
Waiting to Exhale - Terry McMillan 
What Girls Learn - Karin Cook 
White Oleander - Janet Fitch 
Wonder Boys - Michael Chabon 
Zigzag - Landon J. Napoleon 
A Series of Unfortunate Events - Lemony Snicket 
*Anne of Green Gables - L.M. Montgomery* 
*Babe (Book Title: Babe : The Gallant Pig; UK Book Title: The Sheep-pig) - Dick King-Smith *
Bee Season - Myla Goldberg 
*Bridge To Terabithia - Katherine Paterson* 
Cat in the Hat - Dr. Seuss 
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl 
*Charlotte's Web - E.B. White* 
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - Ian Fleming 
Dr. Seuss' Horton Hears a Who! - Dr. Seuss 
Eragon - Christopher Paolini 
Five Children and It - E. Nesbit 
*Freak the Mighty - Rodman Philbrick* 
Heidi - Johanna Spyri 
*Holes - Louis Sachar* 
How the Grinch Stole Christmas - Dr. Seuss 
In Her Shoes - Jennifer Weiner 
James and the Giant Peach - Roald Dahl 
Jumanji - Chris Van Allsberg 
Little children - Tom Perrotta 
Little Women - Louisa May Alcott 
Mary Poppins - P. L. Travers 
*Matilda - Roald Dahl *
Mean Girls (Book Title: Queen bees & wannabes) - Rosalind Wiseman 
Nim's Island - Wendy Orr 
*Old Yeller - Fred Gipson* 
Pinocchio - Collodi, Carlo 
Polar Express - Chris Van Allsburg 
*Ramona - Beverly Cleary* 
Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm - Kate Wiggin 
*Shiloh - Phyllis Reynolds Naylor *
Sounder - William Armstrong 
Stormbreaker - Anthony Horowitz 
Stuart Little - E.B. White 
The Incredible Journey - Sheila Burnford 
The Indian in the Cupboard - Lynn Reid Banks 
The Jungle Book - Rudyard Kipling 
The Princess Bride - William Golding 
The Secret Garden - Frances Hodgson Burnett 
The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Graham 
The Wizard of Oz - L. Frank Baum 
Water Horse: Legend of the Deep, The - Dick King-Smith 
Wolves of Willoughby Chase - Joan Aiken 
Zathura - Chris Van Allsburg 
Big Fish - Daniel Wallace 
Chronicles of Narnia - C.S. Lewis 
Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, The - C.S. Lewis 
Conan - Robert E. Howard 
Daywatch (Dnevnoi Dozor) - Serge Luk Yianenko 
Golden Compass, The - Philip Pullman 
*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets - J.K. Rowling 
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J.K. Rowling 
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J.K. Rowling 
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban 
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (Book Title: ....Philosopher's Stone) - J. K. Rowling *
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore 
Lord of the Rings - J. R. R. Tolkien 
Lost Horizon - James Hilton 
Naked Lunch - William S. Burroughs 
Shrek - William Steig 
Stardust - Neil Gaiman 
The Acid House - Irvine Welsh 
The Black Cauldron - Lloyd Alexander 
*The Hobbit - J.R.R.Tolkein* 
The Neverending Story - Michael Ende 
The Seeker: The Dark is Rising - Susan Cooper 
*The Two Towers (Lord of the Rings) - J.R.R. Tolkien *
Billy Bathgate - E.L. Doctrow 
Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton 
Dances with Wolves - Michael Blake 
Duchess, The - Amanda Foreman 
Exodus - Leon Uris 
Gone With the Wind - Margaret Mitchell 
How Green Was My Valley - Richard Llewellyn 
Longitude - Dava Sobel 
Master and Commander - Patrick O'Brian 
Namesake - Jhumpa Mashi 
Ragtime - E.L. Doctrow 
Rob Roy - Sir Walter Scott 
Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally 
Spartacus - Howard Fast 
The Color Purple - Alice Walker 
The Last of the Mohicans - James Fennimore Cooper 
Tom Jones - Henry Fielding 
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy 
1408 (Story) - Stephen King 
Along Came a Spider - James Patterson 
American Psycho - Brett Easton Ellis 
Amityville Horror - Jay Anson 
Audrey Rose - Frank De Felitta 
Carrie - Stephen King 
Christine - Stephen King 
Cujo - Stephen King 
Dagon (story included in Call of Cthulhu) 
Devil's Advocate - Andrew Neiderman 
Dolores Claiborne - Stephen King 
Dracula - Bram Stoker 
Dreamcatcher - Stephen King 
*Frankenstein - Mary Shelley* 
From Hell - Alan Moore 
Ghost Story - Peter Straub 
Hannibal - Thomas Harris 
Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle 
I Know What You Did Last Summer - Lois Duncan 
Interview with the Vampire - Anne Rice 
It - Stephen King 
*Jaws - Peter Benchley* 
Manhunter (Book Title: Red Dragon) - Thomas Harris 
Misery - Stephen King 
Monkey Shines - Michael Stewart 
Mothman Prophecies - John A. Keel 
Perfume - Patrick Suskind 
Pet Sematary - Stephen King 
Phantoms - Dean R. Koontz 
Psycho - Robert Bloch 
Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice 
Red Dragon - Thomas Harris 
Riding the Bullet - Stephen King 
Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin 
*Ruins, The - Scott B. Smith* 
Sacrifice - Mitchell Smith 
Salem's Lot - Stephen King 
Secret Window (Book Title: Four Past Midnight - Novella) - Stephen King 
Silver Bullet (Book Title: Cycle of the Werewolf) - Stephen King 
Sleepy Hollow (Book Title: Legend Of Sleepy Hollow) - Washington Irving 
Summer of Fear - Lois Duncan 
The Beast Within - Edward Levy 
The Believers (Book Title: The Religion) - Nicholas Conde 
The Dark Half - Stephen King 
The Dead Zone - Stephen King 
The diary of Ellen Rimbauer - Joyce Reardon 
The Exorcist - William Peter Blatty 
The Exorcist III (Book Title: Legion) - William Peter Blatty 
The Green Mile - Stephen King 
The Haunting - Shirley Jackson 
The Invisible Man - H. G. Wells 
The Keep - F. Paul Wilson 
The Ninth Gate (Book Title: The Club Dumas) - Arturo Pérez-Reverte 
The Relic (Book Title: Relic) - Douglas Preston 
The Serpent and the Rainbow - Wade Davis 
The Servants Of Twilight - Dean R. Koontz 
The Shining - Stephen King 
The Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris 
Thinner - Stephen King (writing as Richard Bachman) 
Valentine - Tom Savage 
Watchers - Dean R. Koontz 
Wolfen - Whitley Strieber
Absolute Power - David Baldacci 
And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie 
Blood Work - Michael Connelly 
Bourne Identity - Robert Ludlum 
Bourne Supremacy - Robert Ludlum 
Deepwater - Matthew Jones 
Deliverance - James Dickey 
Derailed - James Siegel 
Devil in a Blue Dress - Walter Mosley 
Disclosure - Michael Crichton 
Don't say a word - Andrew Klavan 
Double indemnity - James M. Cain 
Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler 
Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews 
Hannibal Rising - Thomas Harris 
High Crimes - Joseph Finder 
In the Cut - Susanna Moore 
Killing Me Softly - Nicci French 
Kiss the Girls - James Patterson 
L.A. Confidential - James Ellroy 
Last Man Standing (Book Title: Red Harvest) - Dashiell Hammett 
Manchurian Candidate - Richard Condon 
Mystic River - Dennis Lehane 
Prizzi's Honor - Richard Condon 
Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier 
Road to Perdition - Max Allan Collins 
Sahara - Clive Cussler 
Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick 
Shooter (Book Title: Point of Impact) - Stephen Hunter 
Skins - Adrian C. Louis 
Taking Lives - Michael Pye 
The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler 
The Constant Gardener - John le Carre 
The Dancer Upstairs - Nicholas Shakespeare 
The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett 
The Godfather - Mario Puzo 
The Grifters - Jim Thompson 
The Juror - George Dawes Green 
The Lady in the Lake - Raymond Chandler 
The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett 
The Postman Always Rings Twice - James M. Cain 
The Russia House - John LeCarre 
The Statement - Brian Moore 
The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett 
Trapped (Book Title: 24 hours) - Greg Iles 
Weight of Water - Anita Shreve 
Where The Truth Lies - Rupert Holmes 
21 (Book title: Bringing Down the House: ...Six MIT Students Who Took Vegas for Millions) - Ben Mezrich 
A Beautiful Mind : a biography of John Forbes Nash Jr. - Sylvia Nasar 
A Mighty Heart - Mariane Pearl 
Alive - Piers Paul Read 
Blow - Bruce Porter 
Born Free - Joy Adamson 
Catch Me If You Can - Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding 
Charlie Wilson's War - George Crile 
Confessions of a dangerous mind - Chuck Barris 
Control (Book Title: Touching From A Distance) - Deborah Curtis 
Dead Man Walking - Helen Prejean 
Endurance : Shackleton's Legendary Antartic Expedition - Caroline Alexander 
Fever Pitch - Nick Hornby 
Frida - Hayden Herrera 
Game of Their Lives - Geoffrey Douglas 
Gorillas in the Mist - Diane Fossey 
In Cold Blood - Truman Capote 
Into the Wild - Jon Krakauer 
Iris - John Bayley 
Midnight Express - Billy Hayes 
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil - John Berendt 
Ned Kelly (Book Title: Our Sunshine) - Robert Drewe 
Other Boleyn Girl, The - Philippa Gregory 
Pollock - Steven Naifeh and Gregory White Smith 
Prize Winner of Defiance Ohio - Jane Anderson 
Proof of Life (Book Title: Long March to Freedom) Movie inspired by the book 
Riding in Cars with Boys - Beverly D'Onofrio 
*Seabiscuit - Laura Hillenbrand *
Serpico - Peter Maas 
Shadowlands - William Nicholson 
Shot in the Heart - Mikal Gilmore 
Souvenir of Canada - Douglas Coupland 
The Diving Bell and Butterfly - Jean-Dominique Bauby 
The Hoax - Clifford Irving 
The Hours - Michael Cunningham. 
The Perfect Storm - Sebastian Junger 
Thirteen Days (Book Title: The Kennedy Tapes) - Ernest R. May 
Touching the Void - Joe Simpson 
Zodiac - Robert Graysmith 
A Walk to Remember - Nicholas Sparks. 
*Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason - Helen Fielding *
Captain Corelli's Mandolin - Louis de Bernieres 
Chocolat - Joanne Harris 
Circle of Friends - Maeve Binchy 
Cold Mountain - Charles Frazier 
Enchanted April - Elizabeth Von Arnim 
Home at the End of the World - Michael Cunningham III 
How Stella Got Her Groove Back - Terry McMillan 
Human Stain - Philip Roth 
I Capture the Castle - Dodie Smith 
Kaleidoscope - Danielle Steel 
Like Water For Chocolate - Laura Esquivel 
Love Story - Erich Segal 
Message in a Bottle - Nicholas Sparks 
Must Love Dogs - Claire Cook 
Notebook - Nicholas Sparks 
Out of Africa - Isak Dinesen 
Possession - A.S. Byatt 
Practical Magic - Alice Hoffman 
PS, I love you - Cecelia Ahern 
Republic of Love - Carol Shields 
Someone Like You (Book Title: Animal Husbandry) - Laura Zigman 
Somewhere in Time - Richard Matheson 
Sophie's Choice - William Styron 
Terms of Endearment - Larry McMurtry 
The Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton 
The Bridges of Madison County - Robert Waller 
The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje 
The French Lieutenant's Woman - John Fowles 
The House of Mirth - Edith Wharton 
The Lover - Marguerite Duras 
The Phantom of the Opera - Gaston Leroux 
The Prince of Tides - Pat Conroy 
The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro 
The Thorn Birds - Colleen McCullough 
The Unbearable Lightness of Being - Milan Kundera 
The Year of Living Dangerously - C.J. Koch 
*Tuck Everlasting - Natalie Babbitt *
2001: A Space Odyssey - Arthur C.Clarke 
A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess 
A Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood 
A.I. (Short Story Title: Supertoys Last All Summer Long) 
Short story included in "Man In His Time" and also included in "Best SF Stories of Brian W. Aldiss".
Andromeda Strain - Michael Crichton 
Anonymous Rex - Eric Garcia 
Battlefield Earth - L. Ron Hubbard 
Blade Runner (Book Title: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?) - Philip K. Dick 
Congo - Michael Crichton 
Contact - Carl Sagan 
Day of the Triffids - John Wyndham 
Dune - Frank Herbert 
Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury 
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams 
I Robot - Isaac Asimov 
Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton 
K-pax - Gene Brewer 
Minority Report - Philip K. Dick 
Planet of the Apes - Pierre Boulle 
Planet of the Apes (2001) - Pierre Boulle 
Screamers (Short Story Title: Second Variety) - Philip K. Dick 
Solaris - Stanislaw Lem 
Sphere - Michael Crichton 
Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein 
Stepford Wives - Ira Levin 
The Incredible Shrinking Man - Richard Matheson 
The Lost World - Michael Crichton 
The Time Machine - H. G. Wells 
Time Machine - H. G. Wells 
Timeline - Michael Crichton 
War of the Worlds - H. G. Wells 
A Midsummer Night's Dream - William Shakespeare 
*Hamlet - William Shakespeare 
Romeo and Juliet - William Shakespeare *
Much Ado About Nothing - William Shakespeare 
O (Book Title : Othello) - William Shakespeare 
A Very Long Engagement - Sébastien Japrisot 
All Quiet On the Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque 
Apocalypse Now (Book Title : Heart of Darkness) - Joseph Conrad 
Band of Brothers : E Company ... from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest - Stephen Ambrose 
Berlin Diaries, 1940-1945 - Marie Vassiltchikov 
Black Hawk Down - Mark Bowden 
Bridge Over the River Kwai - Pierre Boulle 
Charlotte Gray - Sebastian Faulks 
From Here to Eternity - James Jones 
Gods and generals - Jeff Shaara 
Guns of Navarone - Alistair MacLean 
Hart's War - John Katzenbach 
Jarhead - Swofford, Anthony 
Quiet flows the Don - Mikhail Sholokhov 
Run Silent, Run Deep - Edward L. Beach 
The Dirty Dozen - E.M. Nathanson 
The Pianist - Wladyslaw Szpilman 
Thin Red Line - James Jones 
We Were Soldiers - Harold G. Moore 
3:10 To Yuma - Elmore Leonard (short story) 
All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy 
Brokeback Mountain (Book Title: Close Range) - Annie Proulx 
Gone to Texas (Book Title: The Outlaw Josey Wales) - Forrest Carter 
Little Big Man - Thomas Berger 
Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry 
Open Range - Lauran Paine 
The Missing (Book Title: The Last Ride) - Thomas Eidson


----------



## Linesky

o my that list just kept on coming!
Thank you for posting this  cool thing you did.


----------



## imru2

Oh wow thanks! I love books <3 and I always like seeing how it ends up getting relayed onto film (even if I disagree with their choices...)!


----------



## Ninja Nem

skyline said:


> o my that list just kept on coming!
> Thank you for posting this  cool thing you did.


:crazy: And it'll keep going as long as I find more to add.


----------



## mcgooglian

That's a long list. I may have missed it but is Bridge to Terabithia there?


----------



## Marino

mcgooglian said:


> That's a long list. I may have missed it but is Bridge to Terabithia there?


Yes it is. For future reference you can just press Command + F to search text. :happy:


----------



## Ninja Nem

mcgooglian said:


> That's a long list. I may have missed it but is Bridge to Terabithia there?


It's up there.


----------



## Vasoline

The Godfather was originally a book. 

I didn't know that.


----------



## Marino

Vasoline said:


> The Godfather was originally a book.
> 
> I didn't know that.


Yeah, my film teacher was talking about the book yesterday. He said it is even better than the movie. :crazy:


----------



## Vasoline

Marino said:


> Yeah, my film teacher was talking about the book yesterday. He said it is even better than the movie. :crazy:


Really? I'll have to read it then.


----------



## imru2

Uhm. It was my understanding that the movie "The Witches" (of Eastwick?) was based off of the book "The Witches" written by Roald Dahl...I really enjoyed his work as a young girl. 

But the list is referring it to John Updike as the writer and I'm confused. 

EDIT: Okay, apparently they are two different books/movies so yay. So I suppose then, that "The Witches" by Roald Dahl should be added to the list. xD


----------



## So Long So Long

I would add some books for you to add, but I haven't been able to go through the entire list yet. xD Either way, though -- thank you. ^-^;;


----------



## matilda

Marino said:


> Yeah, my film teacher was talking about the book yesterday. He said it is even better than the movie. :crazy:


Definitely better than the movie.

Books-turned-movies _always_ disappoint. 

Just leave the damned. books. alone.



One's imagination is always better, hmmmmmmmmmm.

Alice in Wonderland (2010) To see or not to see?


----------



## So Long So Long

I don't know if I should post this seeing as it isn't exactly a movie _yet_ but Percy Jackson & The Olympian's is going to be out in 2010/11 and I've read all of the books and seriously enjoyed the series, sooo yeah. ;3 

And Alice in Wonderland?  ... I'm reading what it's about now... Looks interesting, but I don't know if I'd personally go to see it in theatres or not. Especially since the original cartoon version gave me nightmares when I was a little kid. XD


----------



## imru2

matilda said:


> Alice in Wonderland (2010) To see or not to see?


I want to see it. Really. But I truly hate book-to-movie movies more often than like them. =_= 

So many books get ruined this way. But I continue to watch them, just in case. Just in case!!! -flails-

-Sigh- 

So I'll probably watch the upcoming Alice movie, isn't Tim Burton behind it?


----------



## So Long So Long

imru2 said:


> I want to see it. Really. But I truly hate book-to-movie movies more often than like them. =_=
> 
> So many books get ruined this way. But I continue to watch them, just in case. Just in case!!! -flails-
> 
> -Sigh-
> 
> So I'll probably watch the upcoming Alice movie, isn't Tim Burton behind it?


XD I tend to do the same thing, but each time I get more and more disappointed, even if more likely than not I'm expecting it. lol. The only exception is Harry Potter and I still get disappointed, but I love the soundtracks, books, and everything else so much that it tends to balance out. x3 

And the Wikipedia page said it was being directed by Tim Burton. ;3


----------



## slowriot

Last Exit to Brooklyn - Hubert Selby Jr is missing
plus
The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## babblingbrook

That's quite an impressive list :shocked:

I'd like to add:
Ghost World - Daniel Clowes
Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi


----------



## Robatix

Legends of the Fall is another one, and I watched it earlier tonight, not coincidentally.











In the movie, everybody falls in love with Brad Pitt, including me.


----------



## Fanille

Pursuit of Happy Ness, The - Chris Gardner

I actually met Chris Gardner at a conference last year. He said that everything that happened in the book is the same as in the movie, except the kid was a lot younger (which means a lot less dialogue, but also a greater challenge in changing the kid's diapers).


----------



## Scruffy

The child's book "where the wild things go" just became a movie.


----------



## Bluebird

Has anyone heard of the Otori trilogy by Lian Hearn??
I think it would be great if the books can be turned into a movie:laughing:


----------



## zombie89

matilda said:


> Definitely better than the movie.
> 
> Books-turned-movies _always_ disappoint.


definitely


----------



## Fanille

I don't know if we're counting TV series here but _Gossip Girl_ was originally a book series before Blake was Serena and Leighton was Blair.

And no, I haven't read any of the books. Just because something's associated with Blake Lively doesn't mean I have to like it. :dry:


----------



## Perseus

The Perfect Storm - Sebastian Junger

Great book. Good documentary. Rotten film.


----------



## Korvyna

I highly recommend reading White Oleander it was far better than the movie.... It has a lot more foster families in it that helped to shape her. Very good book.

Also recently saw Dear John... Which is a Nicholas Sparks novel. I'd like to read the novel to compare it... Since I read the Notebook and then saw the movie and they were fairly close to each other in accuracy.


----------



## Fanille

Oh yeah, _The Blind Side_ was originally a book by Michael Lewis, before it became a movie. The original full title of the Michael Lewis book is _The Blind Side: Evolution of a Game_, and the book actually focused a lot more on the evolution of American football strategy and the role the left tackle (who protects the "blind side" of a right-handed quarterback - hence the title).

Another Michael Lewis book, _Moneyball_, was supposed to be made into a film but was scrapped, even though _Moneyball_ is the more well-known of the two books. This could be largely due to the story of Michael Oher, which makes for a much more compelling storyline that even non-sports fans can enjoy - something that _Moneyball_ lacks.


----------



## Randi92

I didn't see_ Of Mice and Men_ or _The Cat in the Hat_


----------



## PurdyFlower

Memoirs of a Geisha - I read that book probably freshmen year of high school. I probably didn't understand as much of it as I would now. I saw the film when it came out and I enjoyed it.


----------



## LeafStew

Sorry I had to put them in order. That list wasn't working with my brain :\

1408 (Story) - Stephen King
2001: A Space Odyssey - Arthur C.Clarke
21 (Book title: Bringing Down the House: ...Six MIT Students Who Took Vegas for Millions) - Ben Mezrich
3:10 To Yuma - Elmore Leonard (short story)
A Beautiful Mind : a biography of John Forbes Nash Jr. - Sylvia Nasar
A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens
A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
A Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
A Love Song for Bobby Long (Book title: Off Magazine Street) - Ronald Everett Capps
A Map of the World - Jane Hamilton
A Merry War (Book Title: Keep the Aspidistra Flying) - George Orwell
A Midsummer Night's Dream - William Shakespeare
A Mighty Heart - Mariane Pearl
A Passage to India - E.M. Forster
A River Runs Through It, and Other Stories - Norman MacLean
A Room With a View - E.M. Forster
A Series of Unfortunate Events - Lemony Snicket
A Thousand Acres - Jane Smiley
A Time to Kill - John Grisham
A Very Long Engagement - Sébastien Japrisot
A Walk to Remember - Nicholas Sparks.
A.I. (Short Story Title: Supertoys Last All Summer Long)
About a Boy - Nick Hornby
About Schmidt - Louis Begley
Absolute Power - David Baldacci
Adaptation (book title: The Orchid Thief) - Susan Orlean
Alive - Piers Paul Read
All Quiet On the Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque
All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
Along Came a Spider - James Patterson
American Psycho - Brett Easton Ellis
Amityville Horror - Jay Anson
An Unfinished Life - Mark Spragg
And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie
Andromeda Strain - Michael Crichton
Anne of Green Gables - L.M. Montgomery
Anonymous Rex - Eric Garcia
Antwone Fisher (Book title: Finding fish) - Antwone Quenton Fisher
Apocalypse Now (Book Title : Heart of Darkness) - Joseph Conrad
Around the World in Eighty Days - Jules Verne
Ask the Dust - John Fante
Asylum - Patrick McGrath
Atonement - Ian McEwan
Audrey Rose - Frank De Felitta
Away From Her (Short Story: Bear Came Over The Mountain) - Alice Munro
Babe (Book Title: Babe : The Gallant Pig; UK Book Title: The Sheep-pig) - Dick King-Smith 
Band of Brothers : E Company ... from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest - Stephen Ambrose
Battlefield Earth - L. Ron Hubbard
Be Cool - Elmore Leonard
Bee Season - Myla Goldberg
Being there - Jerzy Kosinski
Beloved - Toni Morrison
Ben Hur - Lew Wallace
Beowulf
Berlin Diaries, 1940-1945 - Marie Vassiltchikov
Big Bounce - Elmore Leonard
Big Fish - Daniel Wallace
Big Trouble - Dave Barry
Billy Bathgate - E.L. Doctrow
Black Hawk Down - Mark Bowden
Blade Runner (Book Title: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?) - Philip K. Dick
Blood and Chocolate - Annette Curtis Klause
Blood Work - Michael Connelly
Blow - Bruce Porter
Born Free - Joy Adamson
Bourne Identity - Robert Ludlum
Bourne Supremacy - Robert Ludlum
Boy in the Striped Pajamas, The - John Boyne
Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh
Bridge Over the River Kwai - Pierre Boulle
Bridge To Terabithia - Katherine Paterson
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason - Helen Fielding 
Bridget Jones's Diary - Helen Fielding
Brokeback Mountain (Book Title: Close Range) - Annie Proulx
Captain Corelli's Mandolin - Louis de Bernieres
Carrie - Stephen King
Casino Royale - Ian Fleming
Cat in the Hat - Dr. Seuss
Catch Me If You Can - Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding
Cavedweller - Dorothy Allison
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl
Charlie Wilson's War - George Crile
Charlotte Gray - Sebastian Faulks
Charlotte's Web - E.B. White
Cheaper by the Dozen - Frank B. Gilbreth Jr.
Children of Men - P.D. James
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - Ian Fleming
Chocolat - Joanne Harris
Chocolat - Joanne Harris
Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
Christine - Stephen King
Christmas with the Kranks (Book Title: Skipping Christmas) - John Grisham
Chronicles of Narnia - C.S. Lewis
Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, The - C.S. Lewis
Circle of Friends - Maeve Binchy
Clueless (book title: Emma) - Jane Austen
Cold Mountain - Charles Frazier
Conan - Robert E. Howard
Confessions of a dangerous mind - Chuck Barris
Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella
Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen - Dyan Sheldon
Congo - Michael Crichton
Contact - Carl Sagan
Control (Book Title: Touching From A Distance) - Deborah Curtis
Coraline - Neil Gaiman 
Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
Crash - J.G. Ballard
Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
Cujo - Stephen King
Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The - F. Scott Fitzgerald 
Dagon (story included in Call of Cthulhu)
Dances with Wolves - Michael Blake
Day of the Triffids - John Wyndham
Daywatch (Dnevnoi Dozor) - Serge Luk Yianenko
Dead Man Walking - Helen Prejean
Deepwater - Matthew Jones
Deliverance - James Dickey
Derailed - James Siegel
Devil in a Blue Dress - Walter Mosley
Devil's Advocate - Andrew Neiderman
Diamonds are forever - Ian Fleming
Die Hard (Original Book Title: Nothing Lasts Forever) - Roderick Thorp
Disappearing Acts - Terry McMillan
Disclosure - Michael Crichton
Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood - Rebecca Wells
Doctor Zhivago - Boris Pasternak
Dolores Claiborne - Stephen King
Don't say a word - Andrew Klavan
Door in the Floor (Book title: A Widow for One Year) - John Irving
Double indemnity - James M. Cain
Doubt (play) - John Patrick Shanley
Dr. No - Ian Fleming
Dr. Seuss' Horton Hears a Who! - Dr. Seuss
Dracula - Bram Stoker
Dreamcatcher - Stephen King
D-Tox (Book Title: Jitter Joint) - Howard Swindle
Duchess, The - Amanda Foreman
Dune - Frank Herbert
East of Eden - John Steinbeck
Elegy (Book: The Dying Animal) - Philip Roth
Ella Enchanted - Gail Carson Levine 
Emma - Jane Austen
Emperor's Club (Book Title: The Palace Thief) - Ethan Canin
Enchanted April - Elizabeth Von Arnim
Endurance : Shackleton's Legendary Antartic Expedition - Caroline Alexander
Enduring Love - Ian McEwan
Eragon - Christopher Paolini
Everything you always wanted to know about sex but were afraid to ask - David Reuben (Very loosely based on this book)
Exodus - Leon Uris
Eyes Wide Shut (Book Title: Rhapsody - a dream novel) - Arthur Schnitzler
Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
Falling Angels
Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Cameron Crowe
Fear and Trembling - Amelie Nothomb
Fever Pitch - Nick Hornby
Field of Dreams (Book Title: Shoeless Joe) - W.P. Kinsella
Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
Five Children and It - E. Nesbit
Flight of the Intruder - Stephen Coonts
Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews
Focus - Arthur Miller
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway
Forrest Gump - Winston Groom
Four Feathers - A.E.W. Mason
Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
Freak the Mighty - Rodman Philbrick
Freaky Friday - Mary Rodgers
Frida - Hayden Herrera
Friday Night Lights - H.G. Bissinger
Fried Green Tomatoes - Fannie Flagg
From Hell - Alan Moore
From Here to Eternity - James Jones
From Russia with Love - Ian Fleming
Game of Their Lives - Geoffrey Douglas
Gangs of New York - Herbert Asbury
Get Carter - Ted Lewis
Ghost Story - Peter Straub
Girl With a Pearl Earring - Tracy Chevalier
Gods and generals - Jeff Shaara
Golden Compass, The - Philip Pullman
Goldfinger - Ian Fleming
Gone to Texas (Book Title: The Outlaw Josey Wales) - Forrest Carter
Gone With the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
Good Woman (Play Title: Lady Windermere's Fan) - Oscar Wilde
Gorillas in the Mist - Diane Fossey
Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
Guns of Navarone - Alistair MacLean
Hamlet - William Shakespeare
Hannibal - Thomas Harris
Hannibal Rising - Thomas Harris
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets - J.K. Rowling
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J.K. Rowling
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J.K. Rowling
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (Book Title: ....Philosopher's Stone) - J. K. Rowling 
Hart's War - John Katzenbach
Heartburn - Nora Ephron
Hearts in Atlantis - Stephen King
Heidi - Johanna Spyri
High Crimes - Joseph Finder
High fidelity - Nick Hornby
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams
Holes - Louis Sachar
Home at the End of the World - Michael Cunningham III
Hostage - Robert Crais
Hotel for Dogs - Lois Duncan
Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
House of Mirth - Edith Wharton
House of Sand and Fog - Andre Dubus III
How Green Was My Valley - Richard Llewellyn
How Stella Got Her Groove Back - Terry McMillan
How the Grinch Stole Christmas - Dr. Seuss
How to Make an American Quilt - Whitney Otto
Howard's End - E.M. Forster
Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones
Human Stain - Philip Roth
I am David - Anne Holm
I Capture the Castle - Dodie Smith
I Know What You Did Last Summer - Lois Duncan
I Robot - Isaac Asimov
In Cold Blood - Truman Capote
In Her Shoes - Jennifer Weiner
In the Bedroom (Book Title: Dancing After Hours or Selected Stories) - Andre Dubus
In the Cut - Susanna Moore
Inkheart - Cornelia Funke 
Interview with the Vampire - Anne Rice
Intimacy - Hanif Kureishi
Into the Wild - Jon Krakauer
Iris - John Bayley
It - Stephen King
James and the Giant Peach - Roald Dahl
Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
Jarhead - Swofford, Anthony
Jaws - Peter Benchley
Jumanji - Chris Van Allsberg
Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton
Just Cause - John Katzenbach
Kaleidoscope - Danielle Steel
Kidnapped - Robert Louis Stevenson
Killing Me Softly - Nicci French
Kiss the Girls - James Patterson
Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hosseini
K-pax - Gene Brewer
L.A. Confidential - James Ellroy
Last King of Scotland - Giles Foden
Last Man Standing (Book Title: Red Harvest) - Dashiell Hammett
Last Orders - Graham Swift
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
Like Water For Chocolate - Laura Esquivel
Little Big Man - Thomas Berger
Little children - Tom Perrotta
Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
Live and let die - Ian Fleming
Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry
Longitude - Dava Sobel
Lord of the Flies - William Golding
Lord of the Rings - J. R. R. Tolkien
Lost and Delirious (Book Title: The Wives of Bath) - Susan Swan
Lost Horizon - James Hilton
Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
Love Story - Erich Segal
Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
Man in the Iron Mask - Alexandre Dumas
Man on Fire - A.J. Quinnell
Manchurian Candidate - Richard Condon
Manhunter (Book Title: Red Dragon) - Thomas Harris
Mary Poppins - P. L. Travers
Master and Commander - Patrick O'Brian
Matchstick Men - Eric Garcia
Matilda - Roald Dahl 
Mean Girls (Book Title: Queen bees & wannabes) - Rosalind Wiseman
Memoirs of a Geisha - Arthur Golden
Mercury Rising (Book Title: Simple Simon ) - Ryne Douglas Pearson
Message in a Bottle - Nicholas Sparks
Midnight Express - Billy Hayes
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil - John Berendt
Minority Report - Philip K. Dick
Misery - Stephen King
Monkey Shines - Michael Stewart
Moonraker - Ian Fleming
Mothman Prophecies - John A. Keel
Much Ado About Nothing - William Shakespeare
Must Love Dogs - Claire Cook
Myra Breckinridge - Gore Vidal
Mysterious Skin - Scott Heim
Mystic Masseur - V. S. Naipaul
Mystic River - Dennis Lehane
Naked Lunch - William S. Burroughs
Namesake - Jhumpa Mashi
Ned Kelly (Book Title: Our Sunshine) - Robert Drewe
Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist - Rachel Cohn
Nights in Rodanthe - Nicholas Sparks
Nim's Island - Wendy Orr
No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy
Notebook - Nicholas Sparks
O (Book Title : Othello) - William Shakespeare
O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck
Old Yeller - Fred Gipson
Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
On Her Majesty's Secret Service - Ian Fleming
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey
One True Thing - Anna Quindlen
Open Range - Lauran Paine
Ordinary People - Judith Guest
Original Sin (Book Title: Waltz into darkness) - Cornell Woolrich
Other Boleyn Girl, The - Philippa Gregory
Out of Africa - Isak Dinesen
Painted Veil - W. Somerset Maugham
Patriot Games - Tom Clancy
Pay It Forward - Catherine Ryan Hyde
Perfume - Patrick Suskind
Personal Velocity - Rebecca Miller
Persuasion - Jane Austen
Pet Sematary - Stephen King
Phantoms - Dean R. Koontz
Pinocchio - Collodi, Carlo
Planet of the Apes - Pierre Boulle
Planet of the Apes (2001) - Pierre Boulle
Polar Express - Chris Van Allsburg
Pollock - Steven Naifeh and Gregory White Smith
Portrait of a Lady - Henry James
Possession - A.S. Byatt
Postcards From the Edge - Carrie Fisher
Practical Magic - Alice Hoffman
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen
Princess Diaries - Meg Cabot
Prize Winner of Defiance Ohio - Jane Anderson
Prizzi's Honor - Richard Condon
Proof of Life (Book Title: Long March to Freedom) Movie inspired by the book
PS, I love you - Cecelia Ahern
Psycho - Robert Bloch
Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice
Quiet American - Graham Greene
Quiet flows the Don - Mikhail Sholokhov
Rabbit-proof fence - Doris Pilkington
Ragtime - E.L. Doctrow
Ramona - Beverly Cleary
Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm - Kate Wiggin
Red Dragon - Thomas Harris
Red Dust - Gillian Slovo
Republic of Love - Carol Shields
Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby
Revolutionary Road - Richard Yates
Riding in Cars with Boys - Beverly D'Onofrio
Riding the Bullet - Stephen King
Road to Perdition - Max Allan Collins
Rob Roy - Sir Walter Scott
Romeo and Juliet - William Shakespeare 
Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin
Ruins, The - Scott B. Smith
Run Silent, Run Deep - Edward L. Beach
Sacrifice - Mitchell Smith
Sahara - Clive Cussler
Salem's Lot - Stephen King
Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick
Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally
Screamers (Short Story Title: Second Variety) - Philip K. Dick
Seabiscuit - Laura Hillenbrand 
Secret Window (Book Title: Four Past Midnight - Novella) - Stephen King
Secretary (short story in Bad Behavior) - Mary Gaitskill
Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
Serpico - Peter Maas
Shadowlands - William Nicholson
Shawshank Redemption (Book Title: Different Seasons - short story "Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption") - Stephen King
Shiloh - Phyllis Reynolds Naylor 
Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
Shooter (Book Title: Point of Impact) - Stephen Hunter
Shopgirl - Steve Martin
Short story included in "Man In His Time" and also included in "Best SF Stories of Brian W. Aldiss".
Shot in the Heart - Mikal Gilmore
Shrek - William Steig
Silver Bullet (Book Title: Cycle of the Werewolf) - Stephen King
Simon Birch (Book Title: A Prayer for Owen Meany) - John Irving
Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants - Ann Brashares 
Skins - Adrian C. Louis
Sleepers - Lorenzo Carcaterra
Sleepy Hollow (Book Title: Legend Of Sleepy Hollow) - Washington Irving
Slumdog Millionaire (Book: Q & A) - Vikas Swarup
Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
Some Things That Stay - Sarah Willis
Someone Like You (Book Title: Animal Husbandry) - Laura Zigman
Somewhere in Time - Richard Matheson
Sophie's Choice - William Styron
Sounder - William Armstrong
Souvenir of Canada - Douglas Coupland
Spartacus - Howard Fast
Sphere - Michael Crichton
Stardust - Neil Gaiman
Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
Stepford Wives - Ira Levin
Stone Angel, The - Margaret Laurence
Stormbreaker - Anthony Horowitz
Striptease - Carl Hiassen
Stuart Little - E.B. White
Summer of Fear - Lois Duncan
Sundays' Children - Ingmar Bergman
Sweet hereafter - Russell Banks
Taking Lives - Michael Pye
Tales of Despereaux - Kate Dicamillo 
Terms of Endearment - Larry McMurtry
Thank you for smoking - Christopher Buckley
The 25th hour - David Benioff
The Acid House - Irvine Welsh
The African Queen - C.S. Forestser
The Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton
The Bear - James O. Curwood
The Beast Within - Edward Levy
The Believers (Book Title: The Religion) - Nicholas Conde
The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
The Black Cauldron - Lloyd Alexander
The Bonfire of the Vanities - Tom Wolfe
The Bourne Ultimatum - Robert Ludlum
The Bridge of San Luis Rey - Thornton Wilder
The Bridges of Madison County - Robert Waller
The Caveman's Valentine - George Dawes Green
The Chamber - John Grisham
The Cider House Rules - John Irving
The City of Joy - Dominique Lapierre
The Claim (Book Title: The Mayor of Casterbridge) - Thomas Hardy
The Client - John Grisham
The Color Purple - Alice Walker
The Commitments - Roddy Doyle
The Constant Gardener - John le Carre
The Dancer Upstairs - Nicholas Shakespeare
The Dark Half - Stephen King
The Dead Zone - Stephen King
The Devil Wears Prada - Lauren Weisberger
The diary of Ellen Rimbauer - Joyce Reardon
The Dirty Dozen - E.M. Nathanson
The Diving Bell and Butterfly - Jean-Dominique Bauby
The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
The Europeans - Henry James
The Exorcist - William Peter Blatty
The Exorcist III (Book Title: Legion) - William Peter Blatty
The Feast of Love - Charles Baxter
The Firm - John Grisham
The First Wives Club - Olivia Goldsmith
The French Lieutenant's Woman - John Fowles
The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
The Godfather - Mario Puzo
The Golden Bowl - Henry James
The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck
The Great Train Robbery - Michael Crichton
The Green Mile - Stephen King
The Grifters - Jim Thompson
The Haunting - Shirley Jackson
The Hoax - Clifford Irving
The Hobbit - J.R.R.Tolkein
The Horse Whisperer - Nicholas Evans
The Hotel New Hampshire - John Irving
The Hours - Michael Cunningham.
The House of Mirth - Edith Wharton
The Hunt for Red October - Tom Clancy
The Importance of Being Earnest - Oscar Wilde
The Incredible Journey - Sheila Burnford
The Incredible Shrinking Man - Richard Matheson
The Indian in the Cupboard - Lynn Reid Banks
The Invisible Circus - Jennifer Egan
The Invisible Man - H. G. Wells
The Jane Austen Book Club - Karen Joy Fowler
The Joy Luck Club - Amy Tan 
The Jungle Book - Rudyard Kipling
The Juror - George Dawes Green
The Keep - F. Paul Wilson
The Lady in the Lake - Raymond Chandler
The Last of the Mohicans - James Fennimore Cooper
The Legend of Bagger Vance - Steven Pressfield
The Lost World - Michael Crichton
The Lover - Marguerite Duras
The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
The Man with the Golden Gun - Ian Fleming
The Missing (Book Title: The Last Ride) - Thomas Eidson
The Musketeer (Book Title : The Three Musketeers) - Alexandre Dumas
The Nanny Diaries - Emma McLaughlin and Nicola Kraus 
The Neverending Story - Michael Ende
The Ninth Gate (Book Title: The Club Dumas) - Arturo Pérez-Reverte
The Pelican Brief - John Grisham
The Perfect Storm - Sebastian Junger
The Phantom of the Opera - Gaston Leroux
The Pianist - Wladyslaw Szpilman
The Piano - Jane Campion
The Postman Always Rings Twice - James M. Cain
The Prince of Central Park - Evan H. Rhodes
The Prince of Tides - Pat Conroy
The Princess Bride - William Golding
The Rainmaker - John Grisham
The Reader - Bernard Schlink
The Relic (Book Title: Relic) - Douglas Preston
The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
The Russia House - John LeCarre
The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne
The Secret Garden - Frances Hodgson Burnett
The Seeker: The Dark is Rising - Susan Cooper
The Serpent and the Rainbow - Wade Davis
The Servants Of Twilight - Dean R. Koontz
The Shining - Stephen King
The Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
The Snapper - Roddy Doyle
The Spanish Gardener - A.J. Cronin
The Spy Who Loved Me - Ian Fleming
The Statement - Brian Moore
The Sum Of All Fears - Tom Clancy
The Tailor of Panama - John le Carré
The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
The Thorn Birds - Colleen McCullough
The Three Faces of Eve - Thigpen & Cleckley
The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Dumas
The Time Machine - H. G. Wells
The Two Towers (Lord of the Rings) - J.R.R. Tolkien 
The Unbearable Lightness of Being - Milan Kundera
The Van - Roddy Doyle
The Weekend - Peter Cameron
The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Graham
The Witches of Eastwick - John Updike
The Wizard of Oz - L. Frank Baum
The World According to Garp - John Irving
The Year of Living Dangerously - C.J. Koch
Then She Found Me - Elinor Lipman
Thin Red Line - James Jones
Thinner - Stephen King (writing as Richard Bachman)
Thirteen Days (Book Title: The Kennedy Tapes) - Ernest R. May
Thumbsucker - Walter Kirn
Thunderball - Ian Fleming
Tim - Colleen McCullough
Time Machine - H. G. Wells
Timeline - Michael Crichton
To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
To Sir With Love - Edward Braithwaite
Tom Jones - Henry Fielding
Touching the Void - Joe Simpson
Trainspotting - Irvine Welsh
Trapped (Book Title: 24 hours) - Greg Iles
Tuck Everlasting - Natalie Babbitt 
Twilight - Stephenie Meyer
Under Siege - Stephen Coonts
Under the Tuscan Sun - Frances Mayes
Valentine - Tom Savage
Vanity Fair - William Makepeace Thackeray
Waiting to Exhale - Terry McMillan
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
War of the Worlds - H. G. Wells
Watchers - Dean R. Koontz
Water Horse: Legend of the Deep, The - Dick King-Smith
We Were Soldiers - Harold G. Moore
Weight of Water - Anita Shreve
What Girls Learn - Karin Cook
What's The Worst That Could Happen? - Donald Westlake
Where The Truth Lies - Rupert Holmes
White Oleander - Janet Fitch
Wolfen - Whitley Strieber
Wolves of Willoughby Chase - Joan Aiken
Wonder Boys - Michael Chabon
Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
You only live twice - Ian Fleming
Zathura - Chris Van Allsburg
Zigzag - Landon J. Napoleon
Zodiac - Robert Graysmith

Thank you Excel!


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

That's a mighty fine list you have there. Here is a few more!

All The President's Men- Carl Bernstein and Bob Woodward
Girl, Interrupted- Susanna Kaysen
Prozac Nation- Elizabeth Wurtzel


----------



## niss

The Wild Country (Book title: Little Britches) - Ralph Moody


----------



## SyndiCat

I was getting ready to bust some heads if Into The Wild hadn't been written down yet.


----------



## fairytales

The Time Travellers Wife- Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## Vaan

kokoda the movie and kokoda the book(s), although this is a real life even so i dunno


----------

